# My Weekend Pics



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Now Friday night started off with a party. In all fairness I enjoyed it and was a good crack...








And as you can see from this picture... I was the most sober one there...









In the above photo is my mate Alisia who I invited down the Gower with us this weekend. So I went abit bad with my Camera. Now where we have our caravan is where you have some of the best sunsets in the UK.
Anyway my pics...









































































Saturday Nights Sunset...

























A random shot aha...









Now yesterday we decided to go surfing, now the surfboard was too long to go in the focus and was a tight squeeze in the volvo...

















































On the way back we stopped off for some ice cream and I used it to finally get some decent pictures of the T5...

















And to finish off, last nights sunset...

















































My Uncle Steve turned up yesterday aswell. So he took me and Alisia home today, and look who passed us on the way home...









:lol: Was making a nice noise too


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Some nice pics there. :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice pics there Bailes (except the sunset at 45°  ) - looks like you had a good time.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

parish said:


> Nice pics there Bailes (except the sunset at 45°  ) - looks like you had a good time.


Which ones the sunset at 45 degrees? :lol:


----------



## bboy (May 24, 2009)

nice pictures mate


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

the last ones are the best!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Looks like you had a fun weekend Bailes, nice T5 too.............:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Bailes1992 said:


> Which ones the sunset at 45 degrees? :lol:


This one...



Bailes1992 said:


>


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

parish said:


> This one...


Thats because I was crouching down behind a bush. Was the angle I was sitting at.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Bailes1992 said:


>


Look at that maniac in that volvo :lol: (pretty sure thats something Clarkson said about Saabs, just doesnt sound right) , nice pics tho


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Bailes1992 said:


> Thats because I was crouching down behind a bush.


There's a joke there, but I won't :lol:



Bailes1992 said:


> Was the angle I was sitting at.


Ah, I see, pi55sed


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Christian6984 said:


> Look at that maniac in that volvo :lol: (pretty sure thats something Clarkson said about Saabs, just doesnt sound right) , nice pics tho


Maniacs buy volvos these days ? :lol:

Oh wait...


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Bailes1992 said:


> And as you can see from this picture... I was the most sober one there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another bird on the go? And what was you thinking in this shot....

Some nice piccies there...:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Edited, was being too harsh.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Edited, was being too harsh.


Well, it made me :lol: but yes, a tad harsh


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

neilos said:


> Another bird on the go? And what was you thinking in this shot....
> 
> Some nice piccies there...:thumb:


Nooo Alisias just a good mate of mine tbh. Shes well into her cars :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

parish said:


> Well, it made me :lol: but yes, a tad harsh


Bugger, to late again.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

some cracking pictures there bailes, you and your pals look like you had fun! why did you stay sober? obviously you don't wanna get wasted but its a good banter with a drink..!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> some cracking pictures there bailes, you and your pals look like you had fun! why did you stay sober? obviously you don't wanna get wasted but its a good banter with a drink..!


Because I don't like drinking?

A doctor once told me I wasent supposed to drink anyway but all the other doctors i've been to the last few years say it's fine if I want to?

I just don't like it tbh and when Im driving I wont be able to afford to drink anyway.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Bailes1992 said:


> Because I don't like drinking?


Fair do's fella.

I'm 37 and not bothered about drinking. Heck, one drink and I'm sloshed anyway....:lol:


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Lovely shots, looks to me like u had a crackign weekend


----------

